# New guy from the prairies



## Sailor (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello from Alberta.


----------



## Brent H (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello from Ontario....Where do ya sail?


----------



## gerritv (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello from another in Ontario


----------



## Marc Moreau (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello from Gatineau Québec


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi from Ontario! Fill us in regarding your story....

Cheers.

Derek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Oct 25, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Sailor (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Looks like a nice site with well informed and helpful people.


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Hruul (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 3, 2020)

Sorry Brent, I didn’t see the sailing question. Being from the prairies everyone asks how did you get into sailing. The largest contingent of conscripts to the navy during WW2 was from the prairies. This included my Dad and uncles. My Dad said it was because one: we were used to the loneliness of the prairies, two prairie boys had uncanny sense of direction and third we had no idea how bad it was out on the ocean. So I was brought up sailing and I brought my kids up sailing. We have been to many places and closer to some of you would be Kingston and Cork Volvo Worlds. We spend a lot of time on the west coast as one of my daughters lives on the island. Sorry that became a bit long didn’t it.


----------

